# I had DP for nine months and recovered



## Qdr91 (Jan 10, 2017)

This community helped me to defined the disorder. I diagnosed myself with DP through it while psychiatrists failed to help me or to give me a name for my problem. it's your stories and reports of symptoms that saved me from the isolation. For months I couldn't sleep without reading the stories of recovery. After nine months I recovered. That was 3 years ago. I wrote this couple of months back and I hope it will give you hope. I might make a video to share my full story with the people who are struggling.

https://link.medium.com/5Byvc6zDD8

Good luck everyone


----------



## baman (Aug 6, 2020)

Great


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Qdr91 said:


> This community helped me to defined the disorder. I diagnosed myself with DP through it while psychiatrists failed to help me or to give me a name for my problem. it's your stories and reports of symptoms that saved me from the isolation. For months I couldn't sleep without reading the stories of recovery. After nine months I recovered. That was 3 years ago. I wrote this couple of months back and I hope it will give you hope. I might make a video to share my full story with the people who are struggling.
> 
> https://link.medium.com/5Byvc6zDD8
> 
> Good luck everyone


bro you just wrote in your blog you didnt recovered. what now? recovered or not?


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Psychiatrists aren't going to do s**t. They operate in science and medicine. DP is a problem within the mind, not the brain, and chemicals and science won't help. Do not waste your money.


----------



## Qdr91 (Jan 10, 2017)

leminaseri said:


> bro you just wrote in your blog you didnt recovered. what now? recovered or not?


I recovered but also completely changed.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Grindelwald said:


> Psychiatrists aren't going to do s**t. They operate in science and medicine. DP is a problem within the mind, not the brain, and chemicals and science won't help. Do not waste your money.


But the brain and the mind are the same thing. Anxiety is a problem of the mind but bensos can help with anxiety. Depression is a problem of the mind, but antidepressants can make it go away too. Personnally I had my DR go away thanks to an SSRI. I just had to stop because of side effects, but it worked. There are also a lot of people who had good results with a combination of SSRI and Lamotrigine.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Trith said:


> But the brain and the mind are the same thing. Anxiety is a problem of the mind but bensos can help with anxiety. Depression is a problem of the mind, but antidepressants can make it go away too. Personnally I had my DR go away thanks to an SSRI. I just had to stop because of side effects, but it worked. There are also a lot of people who had good results with a combination of SSRI and Lamotrigine.


those people who responds to ssri or lamotrigin has the dp due to an underlying depression. thats a very easy explanation.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> those people who responds to ssri or lamotrigin has the dp due to an underlying depression. thats a very easy explanation.


Antidepressants don't work only for depression, this is a misconception. They also work very well for anxiety, but it is not as simple. Bensos work for anxiety but they didn't remove my DR. Zoloft, which is an antidepressant removed my DR, but Prozac doesn't. And I have been having DR for 20 years and it stayed the same even when I had ups and downs. I definitely did not have depression for the past 20 years. Also lamotrigine + ssri isn't a treatment for depression as far as I know, ssri only is. It is a complex problem and I don't think we can't solve it with simple rules.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Trith said:


> Antidepressants don't work only for depression, this is a misconception. They also work very well for anxiety, but it is not as simple. Bensos work for anxiety but they didn't remove my DR. Zoloft, which is an antidepressant removed my DR, but Prozac doesn't. And I have been having DR for 20 years and it stayed the same even when I had ups and downs. I definitely did not have depression for the past 20 years. Also lamotrigine + ssri isn't a treatment for depression as far as I know, ssri only is. It is a complex problem and I don't think we can't solve it with simple rules.


antidepressants work for anxiety because it numbs your emotions. no emotions = no anxiety.

but still its very interesting that you claim zoloft removed your DR.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> antidepressants work for anxiety because it numbs your emotions. no emotions = no anxiety.
> 
> but still its very interesting that you claim zoloft removed your DR.


Sorry but again I think this is a misconception. Or it depends on the antidepressant, on people, and on the dose. My sister has been on an SSRI for months and her emotions are not numbed out at all, she just feels happier and with more energy. I also had the same feeling with Saint John's Wort, which works as an ssri. I do know that numbing of emotions happens to some people, but I wouldn't say this is how the substance works necessarily.


----------

